# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  *16th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - August 17*

## NWReptileExpos

Show time is coming up really soon. This is the last show being held in Wilsonville, as we are upgrading to a huge Portland venue starting in Jan. 2014!  Buy direct from the finest breeders in Oregon and Washington!

Northwest Reptile Expos Schedule:

August 17, 2013 - Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, OR (25425 SW 95th Ave)
January 18, 2014 -AIRPORT Holiday Inn - Portland, OR (8439 NE Columbia Blvd)
Spring 2014 T.B.A. Renton Com. Center - Renton, WA (1715 Maple Valley Hwy)
August 23, 2014 - AIRPORT Holiday Inn - Portland, OR (8439 NE Columbia Blvd)


*NWReptileExpos.com*

----------


## NWReptileExpos

5th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo:
Saturday, May 3, 2014
Renton Community Center
1715 SE Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057

----------

